# Rating Riders???



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I notice lots of riders with 5 star or 4.9 ratings lately, it shows rookie drivers do not know how to rate riders.
If they tip they get 4 or 5 star

No tips 1,2 or 3


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

haji said:


> I notice lots of riders with 5 star or 4.9 ratings lately, it shows rookie drivers do not know how to rate riders.
> If they tip they get 4 or 5 star
> 
> No tips 1,2 or 3


What city are you in Haji?


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Why do they have to tip? Its not their fault that Uber made their pay model that way.
Everyone starts out at 5 stars, usually they are new, but most of my riders have been nothing but nice and shouldn't be rejected just because they won't tip.
When you sign up for Uber, its clear that Uber doesn't encourage tips, so I don't expect them, but appreciate them when I do get them.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Passengers sometimes ask what their ratings are. How do you think riders with low ratings will think the scale works to rate drivers?
Over 700 rides, I've given out 2) 1's, 2)3's, 6)4's, the rest 5's. Tipping has nothing to do with it.


----------



## vtexposfan (May 27, 2014)

126 rides in, 124 fives given. One four and one three.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't deduct ratings for no-tip either. That being said a 5 isn't a guarantee either.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I rate all 5s except:
4 if you smell like cigarettes
3 if you're exceptionally obnoxious
1 or 2 would probably have to involve attempted robbery or assault.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

The one "1" I gave was for spilling beer on my floor mat. If you spill and I have to spend time and energy to clean up, your rating is going down. If you threaten to make me shut down for the night, then a 1 or a 2 awaits you.

Here's a problem though. If you are on a guarantee that night, then you have an incentive to click through the closing sequence and rating very quickly so as to not "miss" a ping. That does not give you the time to inspect the back!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Waiting for more than 5 minutes ... -1
Wrong address given...-1
Rude, obnoxious .... -1
Leave garbage behind ...-2 
Vomiting, racist remarks ... -4


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I am more concerned about my rating and can't believe it when I see last week I was a 4.22. I had 22 trips and Uber said I got a 5 rating on 19. I can't for life of me figure what I did wrong with the other 3! I wish Uber would give the negative comments in weekly summary--so far only positive has been given. How about the rest of you? I think I rated one rider less than 5 BTW


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

mp775 said:


> I rate all 5s except:
> 4 if you smell like cigarettes
> 3 if you're exceptionally obnoxious
> 1 or 2 would probably have to involve attempted robbery or assault.


i dont know how you can still rate a passenger after an assault :/


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

haji said:


> I notice lots of riders with 5 star or 4.9 ratings lately, it shows rookie drivers do not know how to rate riders.
> If they tip they get 4 or 5 star
> 
> No tips 1,2 or 3


That's just stupid! If you start rating riders down, they will start rating drivers down in return. Who do you think loses?


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> I am more concerned about my rating and can't believe it when I see last week I was a 4.22. I had 22 trips and Uber said I got a 5 rating on 19. I can't for life of me figure what I did wrong with the other 3! I wish Uber would give the negative comments in weekly summary--so far only positive has been given. How about the rest of you? I think I rated one rider less than 5 BTW


Yeah Bill, it's one of the most talked about issues with all drivers here. The ratings system is rigged for lack of a better term - not in our favor. You my friend, have an extra layer of BS to deal with as an XL driver when picking up X fares. I've heard it from passengers before. For some reason - folks seem to have a cockamamie issue with getting picked up in a 'minivan' vs. a 'car'. It's not clear to me their mindset or reasoning. Perhaps, and I'm speculating - those with this bizarre "phobia" of minivans - may be giving you 4's where they normally would give 5's to a car/sedan driver.

Example: I had two early 20's ladies going from the beach to a bar. I overheard them talking about their ride to the beach in a uber minivan with likely was an XL driver just getting an X fare. They were beside themselves on "how embarrassing" it was to get dropped off in front of their friends in a van. "OMG it was like dad was taking us to the beach.." I inquired whether the ride itself or the driver was in anyway lackluster - and they said something to the effect of "No, it got us there fine on time - but it wasn't like an Uber, so whatever..."


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

May be right Mimzy,I had not thought about that--I have had several "Nice Car" quips but I personally don't like my Sienna and think the back seats are quite uncomfortable. I like vans but would not buy the Toyota again. I guess I can't do anything about the phobia so......I did remove the small seat that goes in first row between two captains chairs about 2 weeks ago as it is too small to sit in anyway and removal exposes two more drink cup holders that are most convenient for second row passengers.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

So, tomorrow I will move rider #100--any suggestions on gift I should give? Or not give? at 97 trips now.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Good Call. I've heard Minivan wise from friends that the Town & Country / Grand Caravan with the Stow & Go seating is great for XL - as it's so easy to shove those seats into the hidden floor space.


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> So, tomorrow I will move rider #100--any suggestions on gift I should give? Or not give? at 97 trips now.


A Metro pass? lol


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> So, tomorrow I will move rider #100--any suggestions on gift I should give? Or not give? at 97 trips now.


a free boob massage if shes a hottie
if ugly a free kick in the butt


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> i dont know how you can still rate a passenger after an assault :/


You have to before your next trip!

Funny, that was not quite a month ago, and at the time I didn't realize riders didn't see their ratings. I'm more judicious now.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> I am more concerned about my rating and can't believe it when I see last week I was a 4.22. I had 22 trips and Uber said I got a 5 rating on 19. I can't for life of me figure what I did wrong with the other 3! I wish Uber would give the negative comments in weekly summary--so far only positive has been given. How about the rest of you? I think I rated one rider less than 5 BTW


If you have 19 five stars out of 22 trips and the rest of 22 - 1 stars (3 one star) your rating should be 4.45.
Uber says about last two weeks. So, you have 19 five stars out of trips for last two weeks.


----------



## Westerly (Aug 3, 2014)

Dunno, I couldn't in good conscience give crap ratings to an otherwise good rider just because of no tips. 

I may be naive (and young UberX-wise), but I haven't had any rider yet who showed up late, was a ******, slammed a door, smelled, treated me like crap, etcetcetc. Maybe because I only drive during the day in the metro area and riders tend to be business-types. But at the same time, I realize I'm here for one purpose: pick them up, drive them where they want to go, safely and efficiently. They sit in the back, do conference calls, text, whatever. I don't care - They don't want entertainment, I don't want to entertain. If they want to talk, I do lite conversation -- weather, traffic, local events; nothing even venturing close to politics, religion, or anything else that could be wrongly construed. I don't mention that I do this part-time, nor do I mention I do this full-time. I just drive. Ask for help if I'm confused about destination - no sense in trying to be a hero when I'm in an unfamiliar area - people are always nice about it (maybe it's a Seattle thing). 

I'm not a rocket scientist, and I'm not curing cancer. I'm a dude who is in a service industry, providing a service that does not require tips (as understood by the riders, and outlined by Uber). I'll hold back on the harsh ratings for those who really deserve it.


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Why do they have to tip? Its not their fault that Uber made their pay model that way.
> Everyone starts out at 5 stars, usually they are new, but most of my riders have been nothing but nice and shouldn't be rejected just because they won't tip.
> When you sign up for Uber, its clear that Uber doesn't encourage tips, so I don't expect them, but appreciate them when I do get them.


Shut up, uber fanboy


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Westerly said:


> Dunno, I couldn't in good conscience give crap ratings to an otherwise good rider just because of no tips.
> 
> I may be naive (and young UberX-wise), but I haven't had any rider yet who showed up late, was a ******, slammed a door, smelled, treated me like crap, etcetcetc. Maybe because I only drive during the day in the metro area and riders tend to be business-types. But at the same time, I realize I'm here for one purpose: pick them up, drive them where they want to go, safely and efficiently. They sit in the back, do conference calls, text, whatever. I don't care - They don't want entertainment, I don't want to entertain. If they want to talk, I do lite conversation -- weather, traffic, local events; nothing even venturing close to politics, religion, or anything else that could be wrongly construed. I don't mention that I do this part-time, nor do I mention I do this full-time. I just drive. Ask for help if I'm confused about destination - no sense in trying to be a hero when I'm in an unfamiliar area - people are always nice about it (maybe it's a Seattle thing).
> 
> I'm not a rocket scientist, and I'm not curing cancer. I'm a dude who is in a service industry, providing a service that does not require tips (as understood by the riders, and outlined by Uber). I'll hold back on the harsh ratings for those who really deserve it.


I never had to puck up the shit they left all over the seats and floor after they got my complementary shit either. Nor I ever had to listen their hatefull rap through my aux cord that I stupudly provided them with. Especially, I never had to sit in a drive through, listening them abusing any Mexican worker using English words and adding an "O" to the end of every word. And I never had to say no to the tips they generously never offered. And I can't tell you how greatefull I am to them for dropping a pin on the top of the random hill and answering their phone after 3rd attemt with a friendly "WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU!"


----------



## UberHick (Aug 17, 2014)

Gave 1 to a pax. After getting the ping and driving to her, the pax called twice wondering why it was taking so long. Rush hour. Pkcked her up and she reeked of moth balls. The 40 min trip was making me sick. Got there and she jumped out and no thank you. 1 with a smile!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for pointing out my quoted numbers were wrong--memory gets a little bad when you get up there like me. Actually Uber reported I had 27 trips (not 22) and 22 were 5's. The weekly number was 4.67 not 4.22 as I said. Please tell me what each of the non 5's were as you must have a handy calculator.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Thanks for pointing out my quoted numbers were wrong--memory gets a little bad when you get up there like me. Actually Uber reported I had 27 trips (not 22) and 22 were 5's. The weekly number was 4.67 not 4.22 as I said. Please tell me what each of the non 5's were as you must have a handy calculator.


Total of your stars is 126*. 22 five stars = 110*. Rest 16 stars for 5 trips. I think 2 four*, 2 three* and 1 two*, or 1 four* and 4 three*. Rating for 5 non five* trips- 3.2.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

This thread linked to from a comment in this article:
http://idrivesf.blogspot.com/2014/07/your-uber-driver-hates-you.html

h/t: reddit


----------

